# Wow - What a skirt!



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

I was looking for work skirts and ran into a line about Riding Skirts - first of all I had no idea there was such a thing, I figured that those that were riding were just wearing a regular skirt... so I had to check this out. When I did, I ran into this skirt - Wow, is all I could say....
http://www.outwestsaddlery.com/html/riding_skirts.html
Sure I'll take a dozen and I'll be there tomorrow to be custom fitted..... :cowboy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow!...


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

On the plus side, if you don't gain any weight it should last almost forever.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.westernpatterns.com/westpat1_052.htm

What about a pattern like this, and do similar in an ultra suade or something?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.westernpatterns.com/westpat1_055.htm

this one is different, but I like is also.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!
Sure, I think I need a few of those !!!!:bash:
bopeep


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

You should warn a girl! LOL I was eating and almost choked when I saw the price. Goodness! That is about 9 times what my whole wardrobe is worth.:stars:
Winona


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

they are all beautiful so for the price...lets see who wants to go into business???? I love leather working... we would just need a lot of leather ... lol.... yep I think I even said a bad word when I saw the price...


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

The price is up there and I was mentally trying to justify the price, like saying well it takes talent, special tools, more expensive material..... but then I saw the really kicker, you have to travel to their shop to be measured.....
Now that would take the price way up there - airfare from my place to CO would be as much as the skirt or higher....
So... I think I'll take a dozen or so - one each winter when the skiing is at it's prime! LOL
But being for real - if I paid that much for a skirt, I could never wear it. I'd be so afraid something would get on it or it would get messed up in some fashion...
The skirt is beautiful though - I may have to learn how to tool leather, I have a leather machine and I do own a couple of hides - some real nice suede in gray, black, and a really cool teal blue.


----------



## chuda (Apr 22, 2008)

You know....... it doesn't look like a real riding skirt to me. The riding skirts that I know of look like a real skirt and not just flared pants. They look more like the pattern someone showed from westernpatterns.com. See the gussett in the center that makes it hang straight in the front and back? Am I right or not? I may be just showing my age here.


----------

